# "Unlautere Tricks": Telefonverträge an der Haustür



## Telekomunikacja (12 Mai 2005)

> *Telefonverträge an der Haustür -
> Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor unlauteren Werbemachen*
> 
> (VZ-RLP / 09.05.2005) Im Kampf um neue Telefonkunden schicken einige Telefonfirmen Drückerkolonnen los oder bedienen sich fragwürdiger Telefonwerbung. Aus aktuellem Anlass warnt die Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz e.V. vor unlauteren Tricks. In Mainz wurden mehrere Fälle bekannt, in denen die Werber den Wechsel zu einem günstigeren Telefonanbieter per Preselection-Vertrag anbieten. Betroffene haben berichtet, dass die Werber fälschlicherweise den Eindruck erwecken, sie kämen von der Deutschen Telekom AG. Sie erfragen Name und Anschrift und erbitten teilweise eine Unterschrift – angeblich als Bestätigung für das Gespräch. In Wahrheit kommt mit der Unterschrift aber ein Vertrag mit der Telefongesellschaft zustande. [...]
> ...



Vgl. auch *vzb.de* und *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=100347#100347*.


----------

